# Small run rescues



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

As we all know times are very hard for everybody but for some small rescues trying to keep funds going to help all animals is becoming very desperate.
Many have no respect for the rspca or if you do donate to them i would ask you to really consider how your donation is spent knowing rspca and bigger charities have much funds sitting in the bank doing nothing.

Here i thought we could start a list of all small rescues desperately needing vital funds to keep doing the job for the love of all animals, not just cats and kittens but every living animal.

This way if anybody wanted to make a small donation to help this list would be beneficial, please feel free to add your charity or charities which are no kill rescues and you feel would need some help.

To start:

Canino Animal Rescue
Rushden Persian Rescue
Wing and Prayer rescue in Norfolk
Great Yarmouth Cat rescue


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i do actually help with a charity that helps small local animal rescues and they do very well, so a good idea


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please name the charities you like so we can compile a list.
Im then going to ask bigger stores to place donation boxes so we can help all these charities. xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Great idea CC.

I think what is also *really* important now is that we also spread the word about the RSPCA; for many people the RSPCA is the first "animal welfare" organisation that people think of contacting. Anyone NOT owning animals themselves will always contact RSPCA if they find a stray cat or one hurt in an RTA. They mistakenly think that they will rush them off and care for them, treat them, rehabilitate and rehome them. This is because when the RSPCA comes across a "money-spinner" they get it in the papers. By money-spinner I mean the "high-profile" cases. Cat stuck under floorboards...dog left tied to gatepost...get them in the paper with a kindly smiling RSPCA uniform fussing round them and that's where they get their money. The donations roll in. For many of us the story of Buzzer just serves to confirm what we knew all along. *We need to get the truth to the public who are being duped into donating.* That way they _will_ donate to the smaller caring charities who would not have killed little Buzzer and they in their turn will put the money to good use. Pity their "digital communications officer" escaped before this started, eh?. Never euthanise a rehomeable animal? My grandmother's ar*e they don't.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> As we all know times are very hard for everybody but for some small rescues trying to keep funds going to help all animals is becoming very desperate.
> Many have no respect for the rspca or if you do donate to them i would ask you to really consider how your donation is spent knowing rspca and bigger charities have much funds sitting in the bank doing nothing.
> 
> Here i thought we could start a list of all small rescues desperately needing vital funds to keep doing the job for the love of all animals, not just cats and kittens but every living animal.
> ...


This is a lovely idea CC - perhaps also if people don't have much in the way of money to give they could donate a little of their time, perhaps homechecking or fostering or sparing a few hours once or twice a month go perhaps go in and help clean trays/feed cats etc to help give the owners a bit of a break.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I used to work at an exotics rescue home. They had big cats.

The RSPCA brought a dead stag they had shot at the side of the road after being hit by a car. 

It was my job to cut the young buck up to feed to the cats.

I checked that stag inside and out for ANY injury! Instead of dragging that stag to the side of the road BACK INTO THE WOODS! they decided to shoot him when he was unconcious! He was not injured in any way shape or form!

I was in a rage for weeks at the rspca after this! And i still have not forgiven them for it!

Another time a woman from the rspca bought a merlin (a type of bird of prey) and was going to put it down there and then for having a broken wing (thinking it was a kestrel) and my boss offered to take it. 

In 10 days the wing was mended and was released!

I cant stand the rspca


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats so sad, rspca are far to quick to judge and pts.
with wildlife i always thought if an animal like a deer had to be put down its body would be dragged into the field so other wildlife like foxes would have food, i didnt know they was cut up for cats.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Well it was really a one off. DEpends on where the deer is when put down. If its close to an animal rescue that can use the meat then it is. But we could have taken the animal to rehabilitate so god knows what they was thinking.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou, i understand now x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would like to add Hartland wildlife Rescue. Bethany Tyler runs this Rescue. She is on facebook under her name.
She saves so much and she has numerous animals in residence. 4 foxes that are now pets as they cannot go back into the wild.
She has also saved Dogs and cats.
She is an Angel that landed on earth.
Take a look.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

until i was on this forum, i thought the big charity was a good one....

having a cat go missing meant me getting in touch with all the little ones too - the amount of cats they help just from their homes is amazing & never put a healthy one down.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

When i next get a dog (have no idea when) it will be a rescue! Prob a staffy due to the sheer amount of them! Poor souls!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sadly there are hundreds of staffys looking for homes.


----------

